# Eclipse JDT Java Code Formatter von der Kommandozeile aufrufen



## Thomas Darimont (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Folgendes geht seit Eclipse 3.2M4

```
D:\eclipse\3.2m6\eclipse>eclipse -nosplash -application org.eclipse.jdt.core.JavaCodeFormatter -config .\configuration\.settings\org.eclipse.ui.ide.prefs c:/projects/tutorials.de/workspace/de.tutorials.training/src
```

Gruss Tom


----------

